# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  दुनिया की अद्भुत रहस्य,रोमांचक घटनाएँ

## The ROYAL "JAAT''

दोस्तों एस बार  में एक ऐसा सूत्र सुरु कर रहा हूं जिसमें दुनियां की अजीबोगरीब,रहस्यमय    रोमांचक जानकारीयां जो मेने नेट से ही ली हैं आप के सामने रख रहा हूं इससे आप सब का मनोरंजन तो होगा साथ मे सामान्य ज्ञान भी बढ़ेगा आपके पास भी ऐसी कोई भी जानकारी जो हमसे शेयर करना चाहते है तो आपका स्वागत है हम आपके आभारी रहेंगे....धन्यवाद

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

अब हिममानवों के रहस्यों से पर्दा उठाएगा चीन

चीन में अबतक महामानव के मौजूदगी की 400 रिपोर्ट मिल चुकी है। अब चीन के एक रिसर्च संस्था ने येती के रहस्यों से पर्दा उठाने की ठान ली है। चीनी मीडिया में एक विशालकाय मानव के विडियो ने सनसनी मचा दी है। जिसे दुनिया भर के वैज्ञानिक येति या हिममानव बुलाते हैं। इस वीडियो में हिममानव को साफ देखा जा सकता है। एक बार फिर इस वीडियो ने दुनिया भर के वैज्ञानिकों में खलबली मचा दी है कि क्या हिममानव का अस्तित्व है। क्या हिममानव बर्फीले पहाड़ों में रहते हैं।

चीन के एक रिसर्च संस्था ने फैसला किया है कि येति यानी महामानव के रहस्यों से पर्दा उठाने का समय आ गया है। इसके लिए ये संस्था वैज्ञानिकों की एक टीम बनाने जा रही है जो येति का पूरा सच दुनिया के सामने लाएंगे। हाल ही में चीन के हुबेई प्रांत में हेती के पैरों के निशान देखे जाने की खबर आई

         येती

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

दोस्तों ये सब   रोमांचक जानकारीयां जो मेने नेट से ही ली हैं आप के सामने रख रहा हूं इससे आप सब का मनोरंजन तो होगा साथ मे सामान्य ज्ञान भी बढ़ेगा आपके पास भी ऐसी कोई भी जानकारी जो हमसे शेयर करना चाहते है तो आपका स्वागत है हम आपके आभारी रहेंगे....धन्यवाद 

* :आपका दोस्त ..पंकज


*

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

*निशान देखे जाने की खबर आई थी। उसी के बाद हुबेई वाइल्ड मैन रिसर्च एसोशिएशन ने ये फैसला किया कि वो इस बार पूरी तैयारी के साथ येति की खोज करेंगे। पहले भी चीन और तिब्ब्त से सटे हिमालय के पहाड़ियों में येती के देखे जाने की खबरें आईं थी। जिसके बाद ही वैज्ञानिकों की टीम उनकी तलाश में एक सर्च ऑपरेशन में जुट गई थीं। लेकिन उनके हाथ कुछ भी नहीं लगा था। लेकिन उसके बाद भी हिम मानव को देखे जाने की खबरें आईं। अब वाइल्ड मैन रिसर्च संस्था इस बार नई तकनीक के साथ हिममानव के खोज में लग गई है। इसके लिए 5 टीमों का गठन किया जाएगा और पूरे इलाके में कैमरों का जाल बिछाया जाएगा। वैसे जानकारों की मानें तो महामानव का अस्तित्व संभव है।*

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

इस खोज में तकरीबन एक मिलियन डॉलर की लागत लगेगी और इस संस्था ने ये पैसे भी जुगाड़ लिए हैं। संस्था की मानें तो 70 और 80 के दशक में महामानव के खोज अभियान में कई खामियां थीं। लेकिन इस बार इस टीम में दुनिया भर के बेहतरीन वैज्ञानिक होंगे। जो चीन के साथ साथ नार्थ अमेरिका के बिग फुट के रहस्यों का पता लगाएंगे। पहले की खोज में मिले सबूतों जैसे कि महामानव के पैरों के निशान, उनके बालों के नमूने के आधार पर ये खोजी अभियान शुरू होगा।

ये महामानव अभी तक हमारे लिए एक रहस्य बना हुआ है। पहली बार पूरी तैयारी के साथ वैज्ञानिक इस खोज में जुटेंगे। हो सकता है कि इनका वजूद ही न हो और ये सिर्फ किस्से कहानियों का एक हिस्सा बनकर रह जाए। लेकिन अगर महामानव के वजूद की पुष्टि हो जाती है तो ये तो ये 1930 के बाद से जीव विज्ञान की सबसे बड़ी खोज होगी।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

*पल भर दिखने के बाद कहां गायब हो जाता है हिममानव*

इस रहस्मयी जीव को हिममानव भी कहा जाता है। हिममानव इसलिए क्योंकि ये ज्यादातर बर्फिले इलाके में ही लोगों को दिखता है। तिब्बत और नेपाल के लोग दो तरह के येति के बारे में बाताते हैं। जिसमें एक इंसान और बंदर के हाईब्रिड की तरह दिखता है। ये रहस्यमयी हिममानव दो मीटर लंबा और भूरे वालों वाला होता है और इसका वजन 200 किलो तक होताहै । जबकि दूसरे किस्म का येति समान्य इंसान से छोटे कद का दिखता है। इसके बाल लाल और भूरे रंग के होते हैं।

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

दोनों ही हिममानवों में एक बात सामान्य है कि ये दोनों ही इंसानों की तरह खड़े होकर चलते है और इंसानों को चकमा देने में माहिर होते है। ये रात में शिकार करते है और दिन में सोते है
दुनियाभर में अलग नामों से जाना जाता है हिममानव
ऐसा नहीं है कि हिमामानव का अस्तित्व सिर्फ एशिया में है। दुनिया भर में हिममानव को सैकड़ों साल से लोग देखने का दावा करते आ रहे हैं। इस रहस्यमयी प्राणी को दुनिया भर के कई इलाके में अलग अलग नामों से जाना जाता है। दक्षिण पश्चिमी अमेरिका में हिममानव को बड़े पैरों वाला प्राणी यानि बिगफुट कहा जाता है जबकि कनाडा में सास्कयूआच अमेजन में मपिंगुअरी और एशिया में येति के नाम से जाना जाता है।

अगर येति का सिर्फ बर्फ में ठिकाना है तो हो सकता है कि येति पहाड़ के किसी गुफा में रहता हो या फिर येति बर्फ में छिपने में माहिर हो तभी तो थोड़ी देर दिखने के बाद वो गायब हो जाता है। येति के अस्तित्व को लेकर तमाम तरह की बातें कही जाती है। ऐसे में पूरी दुनिया में दिखाई देने वाले इस जादुई प्राणी के अस्तित्व से इंकार नहीं किया जा सकता।

हो सकता है कि येति इंसान के ही किसी विकास की कड़ी हो लेकिन तमाम तरह के अत्याधुनिक साधन होने के बाद भी ये प्राणी आज भी इंसान की पहुंच से दूर है। दुनिया भर के वैज्ञानिक रिसर्च में जुटे हैं लेकिन हिममानव के अस्तित्व के बारे में कोई भी पुख्ता सबूत मौजूद नहीं हैं।
_दोस्तों में आपके जवाब का इंतजार कर रहा हूँ ये सूत्र  आपको केसा  लगा  आप अपने विचार जरुर बताइए ताकि में  इस सूत्र को_ _उत्साह से_ _आगे बढ़ा सकूँ..धन्यवाद_

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

*अब तक कहां कहां दिखा है महामानव

हिममानव को येति के नाम से भी जाना जाता है। कई बार वैज्ञानिकों ने उसे देखने का दावा किया है। लेकिन बर्फिले इलाके में वो कहां रहता है और कहां गायब हो जाता है इसका पता अबतक नहीं चल पाया है। हिममानव के बारे में 1832 में पहली बार बंगाल के एशियाटिक सोसाइटी के एक पर्वतारोही ने कुछ जानकारी दी। पर्वतारोही ने दावा किया कि उत्तरी नेपाल में ट्रैकिंग के दौरान उसके स्थानीय गाइड ने एक ऐसे प्राणी को देखा जो इंसान की तरह दो पैरों पर चल रहा था। उसके शरीर पर घने बाल थे। इसके बाद 1889 में पर्वतारोहियों ने एक समूह से बर्फ में ऐसे किसी प्राणी का फुटप्रिंट देखा जो इंसान की तुलना में काफी बड़ा था।

1925 में एक फोटोग्राफर ने जेमू ग्लेशियर के पास एक विचित्र प्राणी को देखने का दावा किया था। उसकी आकृति इंसान जैसी थी। वो सीधा खड़े होकर चल रहा था और झाड़ियों के सामने रूक-रूक कर पत्तियां खींच रहा था। वो बर्फ में काला दिख रहा था।

येति के बारे में पहली बार ठोस सबूत 1951 में मिला, जब एवरेस्ट चोटी पर चढ़ने का प्रयास करने वाले एक पर्वतारोही ने 19,685 फीट की ऊंचाई पर बर्फ पर बने पदचिन्हों के तस्वीरों के फोटो लिए। इन फुटप्रिन्टस पर आज भी रिसर्च किया जा रहा है। कई लोग इसे येति की वास्तविकता का बेहतरीन सबूत मानते हैं लेकिन कुछ इसे किसी दूसरे सांसारिक जीव के तौर पर देखते है। 1953 में सर एडमंड हिलरी और तेनजिंग नोर्गे ने भी एवरेस्ट चढ़ाई के दौरान बड़े-बड़े पदचिह्न देखने की बात कही।

फुट प्रिन्ट्स मिलने के बाद 1960 में सर एडमंड हिलरी अपने एक दल के साथ येति से जुड़े सबूतों की खोज में निकल पड़े। इस बार उन्होंने इंफ्रारेड फोटोग्राफी की मदद भी ली, लेकिन 10 महीने तक हिमालय की बर्फीली पहाड़ियों में रहने के बावजूद उनके हाथ कोई ठोस सबूत नहीं लगा।

1970 में एक ब्रिटिश पर्वतारोही ने दावा किया कि अन्नपूर्णा चोटी पर चढ़ने के दौरान उन्होंने एक विचित्र प्राणी को देखा और उसकी आवाज भी सुनी। 1998 में एक अमेरिकी पर्वतारोही ने एवरेस्ट से चीन की तरफ से उतरते हुए येति के एक जोड़े को देखने का दावा किया। उस पर्वतारोही के मुताबिक दोनों के काले फर थे और वे सीधे खड़े होकर चल रहे थे। 2008 में भी मेघालय में हिममानव यानी येति को देखने का दावा किया गया। इसके कोई ठोस सबूत आज तक नहीं मिला । हो सकता है इस हिममानव का हिमालय के क्षेत्रों में अस्तित्व हो जो इंसान के सामने नहीं आना चाहाता। ऐसे में जबतक इंसान हिममानव तक नहीं पहुंच जाता ये प्राणी रहस्यमयी दुनिया के लिए एक बड़ा रहस्य बना रहेगा ।*

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

*नियामक जी और मेरे सब दोस्तों में आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूं जेसा आपको पता है की फोरम में कुछ दिक्कतें चल रही हैं इसलिए में इस सूत्र को ठीक ढंग से पोस्ट नही कर सका फोरम पर पहली बार मुझसे ये गलती हुई है जिसका मुझे बहुत अफ़सोस है आशा करता हूं आप सब मुझे माफ करेंगे और मेरी भूल सुधारने में मेरी मदद करेंगे....धन्यवाद*

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

भेड़ ने कुत्ते को दिया जन्म!

शांगजी। चीन के इसी प्रांत के किसान लियू नेइंग खुद को आजकल बेहद सौभाग्यशाली मानने लगे हैं और इसका कारण है वह भेड़ जिसने कथित तौर पर एक कुत्ते को जन्म दिया है। 

नेइंग के मुताबिक इस माह के आरंभ में जब वह भेड़ें चरा रहे थे, तभी उनका ध्यान एक भेड़ की ओर गया जो अपने नवजात शिशु को दुलार रही थी। उन्होंने पास जाकर देखा तो दंग रह गए क्योंकि भेड़ का बच्चा बिल्कुल कुत्ते जैसा था। उसके शरीर पर ऊन तो थी, लेकिन मुंह, नाक, आंखें, पंजे और पूंछ बिल्कुल कुत्तों जैसे थे। नेइंग इसे चमत्कार मान रहे हैं और खुद को इस कुत्ते को जन्म देने वाली चमत्कारी भेड़ का मालिक होने के कारण भाग्यशाली।

----------


## gill1313

डभोई में रहने वाला हीरा इतना प्रसिद्ध शिल्पकार था कि उसका नाम दूर-दूर तक फैला हुआ था। उसने कई जानी-मानी शिल्पकृतियों की रचना की। एक कार हीरा की प्रेमिका टैन ने उससे कहा.. तुम पूरे राज्य के लिए एक से एक कलाकृतियां बनाते हो लेकिन मेरे लिए तुमने अभी तक कुछ भी नहीं बनाया। टैन की यह बात सुन हीरा ने उसे एक अमूल्य उपहार देने का मन बना लिया। उसने पत्थर एकत्रित कर डभोई में बिना राजा से अनुमति लिए एक इमारत बनाने का काम शुरू कर दिया।


इसके साथ ही उसने यहां एक तालाब का भी निर्माण करवाया और इसका नाम भी टैन रखा। राजा को जब यह बात पता चली कि हीरा ने बिना अनुमति लिए ही राज्य के पत्थरों का उपयोग किया तो पत्थरों की चोरी के आरोप में उसे जिंदा चुनवाने का आदेश दे दिया। राजा के आदेश के बाद इसी इमारत की दीवारों में हीरा को जिंदा चुनवा दिया गया। लेकिन हीरा की प्रेमिका टैन और कुछ मित्रों ने एक तरफ दीवार में छेद करके हीरा को खाने-पीने का सामान देना जारी रखा, जिससे हीरा कई दिनों तक जीवित रहा।

----------


## gill1313

हीरा ने इस इमारत में जो दरवाजा बनाया था वह लगभग पूरा होने की कगार पर ही था। इसलिए राजा अब इस दरवाजे को तैयार करवाना चाहते थे। लेकिन अब मुश्किल यह थी कि दरवाजे पर बनी अदभुत शिल्पकला सिर्फ हीरा ही जानता था। किसी और से बनवाई गई कलाकृतियां दरवाजे की पूरी सुंदरता को बिगाड़ देते। इसलिए राजा ने हीरा को आजाद करने का निर्णय ले लिया और उससे वादा किया कि वह शिल्पकृतियों का सारा काम पूर्ण कर दे, उसकी सजा माफ की जाती है।


राजा के इस निर्णय से खुश होकर हीरा ने सिर्फ दरवाजे का काम ही पूर्ण नहीं किया बल्कि उसने इसके साथ कई और अदभुत कलाकृतियों का निर्माण किया। ऐसी कलाकृतियां, जिसे देखकर ही लोग दांतो तले उंगलियां दबाने पर मजबूर हो जाते हैं।

12वीं शताब्दी में पत्थरों से बनी, स्वस्तिक आकार के चार प्रवेशद्वार, पूर्व में हीरा द्वार तो पश्चिम में वडोदरी, उत्तर में महूडी द्वार तो दक्षिण में नंदौरी द्वारों के साथ बनी यह भव्य इमारत गुजरात की सांस्कृतिक नगरी वडोदरा जिले के डभोई गांव में एक अनोखी प्रेम कहानी का इतिहास आज भी जीवंत रखे हुए है

----------


## gill1313

एक इंसान और नागिन की प्रेम कहानी सुन आश्चर्यचकित रह जाएंगे!

----------


## gill1313

[COLOR="#FF0000"][/COमथुरा। 21वीं सदी में हम पूर्वजन्म में यकीन करें या ना करें, लेकिन यह खबर हमें सोचने पर मजबूर जरूर कर देती है। मथुरा के पास अगरयाला गांव है। यहां हर साल नागपंचमी का दिन कुछ खास होता है। यहां रहने वाले एक शख्स के पास एक नागिन आती है। उसके गले से लिपट जाती है। उसके साथ काफी देर तक रहती है। फिर गायब हो जाती है।

यहां लोगों के बीच ऐसी मान्यता है कि गांव में रहने वाला लक्ष्मण इस नागिन का पूर्व जन्म में पति था। प्रत्यक्षदर्शियो   के मुताबिक, नागिन युवक के घर आकर लिपट जाती है। इस अजूबे चमत्कार को देखने के लिए गांव में न केवल आसपास के लोगों का मेला लग जाता है, बल्कि दूर दराज से लोग अपनी मनोकामना पूरी करने के लिए गांव आते हैं।
LOR]

----------


## gill1313

[COLOR="#FF0000"][/COमथुरा। 21वीं सदी में हम पूर्वजन्म में यकीन करें या ना करें, लेकिन यह खबर हमें सोचने पर मजबूर जरूर कर देती है। मथुरा के पास अगरयाला गांव है। यहां हर साल नागपंचमी का दिन कुछ खास होता है। यहां रहने वाले एक शख्स के पास एक नागिन आती है। उसके गले से लिपट जाती है। उसके साथ काफी देर तक रहती है। फिर गायब हो जाती है।

यहां लोगों के बीच ऐसी मान्यता है कि गांव में रहने वाला लक्ष्मण इस नागिन का पूर्व जन्म में पति था। प्रत्यक्षदर्शियो   के मुताबिक, नागिन युवक के घर आकर लिपट जाती है। इस अजूबे चमत्कार को देखने के लिए गांव में न केवल आसपास के लोगों का मेला लग जाता है, बल्कि दूर दराज से लोग अपनी मनोकामना पूरी करने के लिए गांव आते हैं।
LOR]

----------


## gill1313

मथुरा। 21वीं सदी में हम पूर्वजन्म में यकीन करें या ना करें, लेकिन यह खबर हमें सोचने पर मजबूर जरूर कर देती है। मथुरा के पास अगरयाला गांव है। यहां हर साल नागपंचमी का दिन कुछ खास होता है। यहां रहने वाले एक शख्स के पास एक नागिन आती है। उसके गले से लिपट जाती है। उसके साथ काफी देर तक रहती है। फिर गायब हो जाती है।

यहां लोगों के बीच ऐसी मान्यता है कि गांव में रहने वाला लक्ष्मण इस नागिन का पूर्व जन्म में पति था। प्रत्यक्षदर्शियो   के मुताबिक, नागिन युवक के घर आकर लिपट जाती है। इस अजूबे चमत्कार को देखने के लिए गांव में न केवल आसपास के लोगों का मेला लग जाता है, बल्कि दूर दराज से लोग अपनी मनोकामना पूरी करने के लिए गांव आते हैं।

----------


## gill1313

लक्ष्मण का जन्म अगरयाला गांव में शंकर महाशय के यहां हुआ था। यह जब सात माह का था तो नागिन उसके सीने पर आकर बैठी थी। पर उसने काटा नहीं। बाद में उसका विवाह जब मथुरा के ही गांव मौरा में सूरजमल की पुत्री गंगा से हुआ तो नागिन उसे डसने लगी। नागिन ने उसे सात बार डसा पर वैद्य ने उसे ठीक कर दिया। तांत्रिकों से ढाक बजवाने पर पता चला कि नागिन पूर्व जन्म में लक्ष्मण की पत्नी थी।

प्रत्यक्षदर्शियो   के मुताबिक, नागिन ने कहा कि वह लक्ष्मण के पास हमेशा रहना चाहती है, इसलिए गांव में एक मंदिर बनावाया जाए। यहां प्रत्येक नागपंचमी को नागिन लक्ष्मण से मिलने आया करेगी। पिछले आठ साल से वह नागपंचमी के एक दिन पहले आती है। अगले दिन वह चली जाती है।

----------


## gill1313

लक्ष्मण का जन्म अगरयाला गांव में शंकर महाशय के यहां हुआ था। यह जब सात माह का था तो नागिन उसके सीने पर आकर बैठी थी। पर उसने काटा नहीं। बाद में उसका विवाह जब मथुरा के ही गांव मौरा में सूरजमल की पुत्री गंगा से हुआ तो नागिन उसे डसने लगी। नागिन ने उसे सात बार डसा पर वैद्य ने उसे ठीक कर दिया। तांत्रिकों से ढाक बजवाने पर पता चला कि नागिन पूर्व जन्म में लक्ष्मण की पत्नी थी।

प्रत्यक्षदर्शियो   के मुताबिक, नागिन ने कहा कि वह लक्ष्मण के पास हमेशा रहना चाहती है, इसलिए गांव में एक मंदिर बनावाया जाए। यहां प्रत्येक नागपंचमी को नागिन लक्ष्मण से मिलने आया करेगी। पिछले आठ साल से वह नागपंचमी के एक दिन पहले आती है। अगले दिन वह चली जाती है।

----------


## gill1313

यहां श्मशान में जलती लाशों के बीच नाचती हैं बार बालायें

----------


## gill1313

किसी व्यक्ति की मौत होने पर वहां मातम का माहौल होता है। सगे-संबंधी और रिश्तेदार उसकी मौत पर आंसू बहाते हैं। पर आपने कभी किसी की मौत पर और उसकी जलती हुई लाश के बीच बार-बालाओं को नाचते हुए देखा या सुना है? यदि नहीं तो हम आपको बताते हैं। यूपी की धार्मिक नगरी वाराणसी में कुछ ऐसा ही होता है।

यहां बाबा महाश्मशान नाग मंदिर में एक तरफ लाशे जलती हैं और दूसरी तरफ लड़कियां नाचती हैं। इनका नाच देखने के लिए पूरा शहर उमड़ता है। क्या आम, क्या खास सब इस नाच के सुरूर में झूमते नजर आते हैं। पुलिस और प्रशासन के आला अधिकारी जिनके उपर व्यवस्था करने की जिम्मेदारी होती है, वो खुद ही इस नाच में शरीक होते है। यह शमां पूरी रात चलता है। जिसमें पूरा शहर जलता है।

यह सब कुछ होता है परंपरा के नाम पर। इसकी दुहाई देकर वो भी बच निकलते है, जिनके कंधों पर समाज सुधारने की जिम्मेदारी होती है। यहां का दृश्य देखकर आपके रोंगटे खड़े हो जाएंगे। एक तरफ लाश जलाई जा रही है, दूसरी तरफ 'मुन्नी बदनाम हुई' और 'टिंकू जिया' जैसे गानों पर ठुमके लगते हैं।

स्थानीय रानू सिंह के मुताबिक, नवरात्र में यह कार्यक्रम होता है। पुरानी मान्यताओं के मुताबिक अकबर के मंत्री मानसिंह ने इस परंपरा की शुरूआत की थी। यहां स्थित शिव मंदिर में लोग मन्नत मांगते थे। इसे पूरा होने पर इस श्मशान के बीच घर की वधूयें नाचती थीं। चूंकि इस समय ऐसा होना संभव नहीं है, इसलिए लोग अपनी मन्नत पूरा करने के लिए कलकत्ता और मुंबई से बार बालायें बुलाते हैं।

----------


## gill1313

कैसे बनी परंपरा

काशी के राजा मानसिंह ने इस पौराणिक घाट पर भूत भावन भगवान् शिव के मंदिर का निर्माण कराया। वह यहां संगीत का कार्यक्रम भी कार्यक्रम कराना चाहते थे। ऐसे स्थान जहां चिताए ज़लती हों वहां संगीत का कार्यक्रम करने की हिम्मत किसी में नहीं होती थी। इसलिए राजा ने तवायफें को इस आयोजान में शामिल किया। यही धीरे-धीरे परंपरा में बदल गई। लोग बाबा भूत भावन की आराधना नृत्य के माध्यम से करने से अगले जन्म को सुधारने लगे। इस तरह धर्म की इस नगरी में सेक्स वर्कर को नचा कर मोक्ष का ख्वाब पाला जाने लगा।

----------

